# NRG Maxim/Vital or Honest Kitchen



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I normally feed commercial raw but on vacation I have fed Swizzle HK and it liked it. What reasons did they give for their preference?


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> I normally feed commercial raw but on vacation I have fed Swizzle HK and it liked it. What reasons did they give for their preference?


They were slightly older posts and most gave no real reasons for preferring NRG over HK. One stated that they thought it looked better. I am not sure what NRG looks like but HK does take getting used to, with it's oatmeal like consistency. HK is definitely much easier to order then NRG. I have read more about HK but like what I have read about both. They both look to be really good quality.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

HK looks horrible and smells worse but Swizzle loves it. The ingredients are good so perhaps the human reaction to the nasty looking smelly stuff is the problem. As long as it is good for him and he likes it that is what I go by.


----------

